# KHE Barbados oder Subrosa Salvador



## DomeB (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

also ich will mir das KHE oder das Subrosa kaufen.

Ich weis nicht genau vom optischen find ich beide gut. Außer beim Subrosa das Kettenblatt.

Wie ist eure Meinung? Welches sollte ich kaufen?


Danke MfG Mirco


----------



## lightmetal (21. Mai 2008)

Welches Barbados? Und was willst du überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (21. Mai 2008)

Barbados AM ist gut.Freundin hats und ich muss sagen sehr gut!


----------



## DomeB (21. Mai 2008)

Will 300 ausgeben...

Das Barbados AM!

Übers Verde Vex habe ich auch nachgedacht.. aber das ist zu schwer

Warscheinlich wirds auch das KHE Barbados AM!


----------



## Stirni (21. Mai 2008)

Das einzige was du am KHE ändern solltest,sind die Griffe!Stell dir vor du tauchst deinen lenker an beiden seiten ca. 14cm in Beton,formst das rund und malst es mit edding schwarz an.Dann hast du nicht annähernd die Härte,wie hart die Griffe sind!Die sind echt ungemütlich


----------



## specip2 (22. Mai 2008)

Hey ich könnt dir übern shop des Barbados billiger verkaufen unbenutzt.Du bekommst dan über den Shop sogar Garantie.Ich kenn halt den Shopbesitzer.


----------



## schlawittchen (28. Mai 2008)

ok barbados am is nich schlecht aber ich finde des barbados lt schon n bissle besser kostet auch n bissle mehr^^


----------



## Stirni (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Bericht zum barbados AM:

Es kam an und es war direkt hinten ein Loch im Schlauch.
haben wir dann gewechselt und meine Freundin,die sich grade mal traut ene 1m hohe startrampe im sitzen runterzufahren weil ihrs im stehen zu schnell ist (what ever?!Frauen...) is damit donnerstag und fretag rumgerollert.Soweit so gut.Am Freitag hat sie mr gesagt das vorne was locker ist,ich also Steuersatz und Nabe gecheckt war aber bei beidem kein spiel!Samstag morgen dann nochmal geguckt weil mir auch was locker vorkam (hatte ihr gesagt sie bildets sich nur ein  ) und hab dann direkt mal entdeckt das die Gabel ausfallenden verbogen sind (s.O warum das passiert sein sollte?! ) und der Sattel hat einen Riss und die naht darauf ist "geplatzt" oder "gerissen" oder "explodiert" wie auch immer,auf jeden fall sattel auch kaputt. Rad wird jetz zurückgeschickt und Geld zurück damit man sich ein ordentliches Rad kaufen kann!

Fazit:
Der letzte mist!

Edit:
Bei den ausfallenden fehlte sogar eine schweißnaht!Die sind ja normalerweise an allen 4 seiten verschweißt also aussen, innen oben,unten be dem bike aber nur aussen also,oben und unten


----------



## DomeB (31. Mai 2008)

he... voher hast gesagt " Bar-Bados ist echt gut. Freunin hatts." wiederspricht sich kaum..


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2008)

Spätestens nach der Trennung wären Rad und Frau sowieso als schlecht beurteilt worden.


----------



## Stirni (31. Mai 2008)

DomeB schrieb:


> he... voher hast gesagt " Bar-Bados ist echt gut. Freunin hatts." wiederspricht sich kaum..



Dies war der erste Eindruck vom Rad!Nur rein äusserlich! Hätt ich vll. dazuschreiben sollen 



RISE schrieb:


> Spätestens nach der Trennung wären Rad und Frau sowieso als schlecht beurteilt worden.



eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. Juni 2008)

Tja, Liebe macht eben blind.


----------



## bikeron (14. Juni 2008)

Also falls du dir jetzt noch kein rad gekauft hast, ich kann dir ds verde vex empfehlen. Von wegen 13.9   ein freund von mir hats sich letztens gekauft und was soll ich sagen(?) 12.5 kilo!! ich habs dann nochmal nachgewogen weil ichs nicht fassen konnte!!!
Der Bock fährt sich für 300 auch extrem geil. 
also überlegs dir nochmal^^


----------

